# DS #0168: Mario Kart DS (U)



## djgarf (Nov 14, 2005)

*ROM NumberÂ*

0168

*Icon:*Â





*Full NameÂ*

Mario Kart DS



*RegionÂ*

USA



*LanguagesÂ*

English, Français, Deutsch, Italiano, Español



*Release GroupÂ*

SCZ



*ROM SizeÂ*

256Mbit



*Save TypeÂ*

FLASH 2Mbit



*GenreÂ*

Kart Racing



*FilenameÂ*

scz-mkds.zip



*View NFO
Â*


Click Here


----------



## Athlon-pv (Nov 14, 2005)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can people post what is and what isnt working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## tgc_9013 (Nov 14, 2005)

Finally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully we can go online with this one, slim chance though.


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Nov 14, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. Too bad i don't have a DS flash kit...

Oh well, I should be picking this up later today/tomorrow as soon as my local Gamestop gets it in.


----------



## herbinator (Nov 14, 2005)

im using flashme and neoflash 1 gig daigasso as boot cart mariokart booted up worked perfectly.
Now i put my ds on and im getting power light and nothing else i read about the new protection doing something like this help do i need to reflash the new flashme somebody please help with detailed instructins im distraught


----------



## damon666 (Nov 14, 2005)

not working with m3 adapter and latest firmware etc ... sad but true ...


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Man I want this game so badly... the money is already laying in my room for a month...

Meh, at least I'll get Tony Hawk DS on friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or maybe thursday if it'd hit the shelves earlier) and the week after that MarioKart!


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Nov 14, 2005)

Does anybody has this got working on a supercard? I get a 0 byte file after I patch the ROM..


----------



## sunlife (Nov 14, 2005)

after trying this game with my jap nds, flashme and m3 my ds is dead at all ! No Reflsh possible anyone has an idea ?


----------



## unusername (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(sunlife @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> after trying this game with my jap nds, flashme and m3 my ds is dead at all ! No Reflsh possible anyone has an idea ?



what version of flashme?


----------



## Nocturno (Nov 14, 2005)

I've read so many good things about this game that I gonna buy it..
can't wait to play mario kart ds..


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(sunlife @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> after trying this game with my jap nds, flashme and m3 my ds is dead at all ! No Reflsh possible anyone has an idea ?



You'll need flashme v5, you have to put it on GBA cart and thane boot your DS with B+A+X+Y pressed at the same time, you also need to make the SL2 connection again to flash Flashme v5..


----------



## sunlife (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(unusername @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> QUOTE(sunlife @ Nov 14 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > after trying this game with my jap nds, flashme and m3 my ds is dead at all ! No Reflsh possible anyone has an idea ?
> ...



the old one ...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Dwaalspoor98 @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> Does anybody has this got working on a supercard? I get a 0 byte file after I patch the ROM..Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't work on anything except G6/NeoFlash, and you need a 2 Mbit save type game in your DS with NeoFlash... But don't worry, by the end of the week we'll be all playing it on our own cards.


----------



## Stanny (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Dwaalspoor98 @ Nov 14 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody has this got working on a supercard? I get a 0 byte file after I patch the ROM..
> ...


And how about Ez-Flash II Powerstar?


----------



## amrod (Nov 14, 2005)

Doesn't work on supercard.. ONLY WORKING on a on g6 and neo with original 2mbit save game atm


----------



## Magic_Eye (Nov 14, 2005)

to anyone who have G6 or neoflash   u can play online with this rom?


----------



## sunlife (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Stanny @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Nov 14 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Dwaalspoor98 @ Nov 14 2005 said:
> ...



reflash with v5 worked holding a,b,start,select......   my good that was close :-)


----------



## djgarf (Nov 14, 2005)

oompa loompa do pa de do mario kart dont work for all of you

irc is going crazy with people wanting this to work

it's really funny and anyone who needs a giggle should come and join us

shameless ad time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#ndstemp @ irc.efnet.net


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2005)

Meh gonna buy it anyway, i havent not enjoyed a mario kart game ever! Even Double Dash is great fun for me, only prob with that game is how short the tracks were.


----------



## Lily (Nov 14, 2005)

What really ticks me off are the people asking if the rom will go online. You can't have your free cake and eat it too, folks. This isn't even a complaint about piracy, or not buying the game - I know what this site is, and I'm a part of the community too - but come on, getting the game free and the same online play as those who buy it? No way, that's not right.

I must be getting old or something.

I can't wait to get the game, a store near me had it on the shelf on Friday, but I missed the boat because I didn't know about it - and they're sold out know. Grr.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 14, 2005)

Online prolly won't work, since every cartridge has it's own serial.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 14, 2005)

OMG! Where do I download the ROM????

Let the fun begin.


----------



## Magic_Eye (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Qrayzie @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> What really ticks me off are the people asking if the rom will go online. You can't have your free cake and eat it too, folks. This isn't even a complaint about piracy, or not buying the game - I know what this site is, and I'm a part of the community too - but come on, getting the game free and the same online play as those who buy it? No way, that's not right.
> 
> I must be getting old or something.
> 
> I can't wait to get the game, a store near me had it on the shelf on Friday, but I missed the boat because I didn't know about it - and they're sold out know. Grr.



i'm going to buy original  i just ask becoz i want to know that some people lie or telling the truth


----------



## teh_raf3 (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> oompa loompa do pa de do mario kart dont work for all of you



owned ^^

Meh, everyone should buy this game, it's not that expensive and it's worth it..


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 14, 2005)

Went to the store and they had one left so to me a nice guy I bought a used copy of Nintendogs allowing someone less fortuanate without a flash cart to buy the original, now playing Mario Kart with nintendogs as the loader!


----------



## Luse (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> oompa loompa do pa de do mario kart dont work for all of you
> 
> irc is going crazy with people wanting this to work
> 
> ...



I never go on IRC, but that does sound tempting...


----------



## dreary79 (Nov 14, 2005)

Its ok if it doesn't play online with out an original cart.  I am curious if it plays with multiplayer without an original cart.  I don't want to have to buy two copies for my wife and I to play together.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 14, 2005)

I'll buy the original when it comes out in Europe and have phun=P
I think they'll find a way to get a fully working online mariokart though.


----------



## unusername (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> OMG! Where do I download the ROM????
> 
> Let the fun begin.



the fun has already begun in IRC, very soon


----------



## iceman100 (Nov 14, 2005)

what's up with this game it doesn't work at all.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 14, 2005)

Jeez, that boxart looks homebrew.


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Nov 14, 2005)

Why is it that when a game doesn't work people start going 'you really should just buy it, I mean c'mon...'?

If it ran perfectly without glitches and online play working none of us would buy it.

It'll be cracked soon I'm sure.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(iceman100 @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> what's up with this game it doesn't work at all.



if your that upset about it buy the original

you do realise that your really giving us a good laugh by getting so upset right?


----------



## richufc (Nov 14, 2005)

:'(  Oh bollox.  Not working with Supercard and ndspatch just gives an error message.  Why do you mock me lord???


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 14, 2005)

Do you need nintendo's wifi adpator to play this online? I've been messing around with my wireless card that I used to wifime the flashme on my DS... but I can't get  the game to play online.


----------



## dkrisna (Nov 14, 2005)

you don't need the USB adapter IF you have a compatible router, if i read right, you are trying to use a wireless card to connect to the ds, using ad hoc connection probably ? this will not work as far as i know, you need a router that serves as an access point for starter, but i saw some cards that shipped with software access point, you might have more luck if you do have this software access point installed and run your wireless card in access point mode.

and one more thing the router must be in WEP mode not WPA, and don't forget to check at nintendowifi.com for router compatibility.


----------



## 754boy (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> Do you need nintendo's wifi adpator to play this online? I've been messing around with my wireless card that I used to wifime the flashme on my DS... but I can't getÂ the game to play online.



Sounds like u gonna have to switch back to the original drivers for your wireless card


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 14, 2005)

I was hoping EBGames had it today since the rom is out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I called and I stll have to wait 'til tomorrow.

Did anyone notice that Viss' zip is corrupted?

I'm going to trt this with LoadMe. Should I try the save patch or not? Nintendogs patches and saves to gba cart doesn't it?


----------



## herbinator (Nov 14, 2005)

Just played this for 2 hours straight  on neoflash 1 gig cart patched the rom with gst patcher and using daigasso band brothers as boot save cart flawless and without a doubt destined to be another ninty classic


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 14, 2005)

Hmmm so now the question is do I shell out for a cheap router or the 35 buck nintendo wifi adaptor... hmmmm


----------



## dkrisna (Nov 14, 2005)

wireless routers are cheap these days, try looking for the linksys ones, it got 5 stars according to Nintendo's test, it's cheap according to my friend in the US, it's about 60 Australian dollars here at the computer shop near where i live so you should be able to find a bargain somewhere.


----------



## lastdual (Nov 14, 2005)

I have to say, this game looks totally amazing. It's the perfect blend of old and new Mario Kart goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 14, 2005)

Well I can confirm the rom doesn't work with the latest EZflash and a 512mb Powerstar II... damnit... updated flashme for nothing...


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 14, 2005)

I read a comment in another thread that GST patched roms work on SUpercard. Has anyone tried to do this for Mario Kart? GST seems to be the only patcher to work, but supposedly GST patcher only works with NeoFlash or XG.

Download the patcher here


----------



## poisonousj (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> Hmmm so now the question is do I shell out for a cheap router or the 35 buck nintendo wifi adaptor... hmmmm



If you get the cheap router, you will have to set it to WEP mode which many have complained is easy to hack into and is a security risk for your entire network.  The nintendo wifi adapter is $35 + shipping from store.nintendo.com and will only work with Nintendo DS (and perhaps the Nintendo Revolution in the future) so the only security risk could be nearby DS'ers using your bandwidth for wifi games.

I went with the Nintendo Wifi adapter because I live in a apartment complex with lots of nearby neighbors


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 14, 2005)

I tried the GST patcher 3.2 and same result... 2 white screens... tried both zipped and unzipped rom.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> I tried the GST patcher 3.2 and same result... 2 white screens... tried both zipped and unzipped rom.



Try 3.3 or Click here and try it on Supercard again plz!


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 14, 2005)

is that the one you put on your first post?


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 14, 2005)

I tried the 3.0 one you linked to... same results.


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 14, 2005)

us supercard users always get bad stuff


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Nov 14, 2005)

yup... no Kirby... no Mario Kart... meh... going to reflash Viewtiful Joe


----------



## WK416 (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, that was a quick dump. =D

The stores I checked today, didn't have it, but that just makes me more determined to get it tomorrow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If someone tried to connect to Nintendo WFC with this rom, would it get the original dumper in trouble? I mean, those scanners for cash registers do crazy things...


----------



## bryehn (Nov 14, 2005)

went into eb to make some trades at about 2pm est, and no mario kart.

pre-ordered using my credit.

got a call at 2:40 saying it was ready for pickup at my neighborhood eb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they had at least 20 when i got there.

the market should be saturated by tomorrow


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(CynicalShitMan @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> Why is it that when a game doesn't work people start going 'you really should just buy it, I mean c'mon...'?
> 
> If it ran perfectly without glitches and online play working none of us would buy it.
> 
> It'll be cracked soon I'm sure.



speak for yourself, cynicalman.

I'm going to buy this. Just like I bought Nanostray, Mario 64, Castlevania DoS and Trace Memories..
I'll buy all DS games I want! and yes, I can run some of them perfectly fine on my ez2 ps


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 14, 2005)

QUOTE(IxthusTiger @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Shiroi Kaze @ Nov 14 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the GST patcher 3.2 and same result... 2 white screens... tried both zipped and unzipped rom.
> ...



Your link leads to version 3.0 and not 3.3.

@topic: I'll buy this game the day it comes out in Europe (25.11.  :'( ). Pity that I cannot play the rom until then...


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm waiting for the bundle...


----------



## TonyCool (Nov 15, 2005)

I can confirm that on a F2A and a SuperPass, with LoadMe patcher it shows only 2 white screens. NDS Patcher, as you may know, doesn't patch it at all... 

Somebody release an IPS patch!


----------



## amrod (Nov 15, 2005)

romman--I am proud of our SuperCard Team says:
our new firmware can make it work. and new firmware will release soon


now to wait for new firmware


----------



## Opium (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(amrod @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> romman--I am proud of our SuperCard Team says:
> our new firmware can make it work. and new firmware will release soon
> 
> 
> now to wait for new firmware



yeah, but how long is 'soon'. It has a couple of definitions. A few hours, a few days, a few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In any case most of us will have the original game in a day or two, so no worries here.


----------



## rkenshin (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe they said that and have begun working on getting said game to work..

Would be funny if that was the case thus causing a delay by a week (since it's been said that the new firmware is supposed to be out mid-november)


----------



## iceman100 (Nov 15, 2005)

actually i don't care, but how is it that this game that everyone wants to play doesn't work then again a poor game like spiderman does?


----------



## emirof (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello, 
I have a G6 2Gbit and flashme V5 but i just get the white screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . How did you do when it worked with G6?


----------



## kakawerk (Nov 15, 2005)

I was wondering if flashme will change the friend's code on an original cart


----------



## Opium (Nov 15, 2005)

I just got an email saying my order for Mario Kart DS was shipped today. Happy is me


----------



## CynicalShitMan (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Nov 14 2005 said:


> speak for yourself, cynicalman.



SHITman. My name is CynicalSHITman. *Shit*.


----------



## herbinator (Nov 15, 2005)

Right i attempted to set this up with my lynksys router in wep mode no joy in fact after entering wep key ssid and then hitting test connection i had to reboot my ds as it got stuck in a loop will try again later today


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(iceman100 @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> actually i don't care, but how is it that this game that everyone wants to play doesn't work then again a poor game like spiderman does?



I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 15, 2005)

Stop preaching about how playing this rom would be bad. We don't need that kind of crap. Pirating any game is bad. Anyway a mario game would make more money than the average game, so if anything pirating this is better than pirating a small released game like any of the other DS titles (Phoenix Wright, Trama Centre).

Hopefully we can get the rom to work on flash carts. I want to try it before I buy. The GBA Mario Kart wasn't that great.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> The GBA Mario Kart wasn't that great.



Speak for yourself cynicalshitman! Eeeeeh....I mean Jojjy Ugnick!


----------



## Costello (Nov 15, 2005)

Online mode definitely *WORKS* on flashcarts, some friends are currently playing it on a neoflash.


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah ! Online mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(et Costello : Vive la France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Costello (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> Yeah ! Online mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dire que j'ai vendu mon neoflash lundi matin juste avant la sortie de la rom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 quelle souffrance
on aurait pu jouer ensemble


----------



## bolton2 (Nov 15, 2005)

hmm for those mentioning the g6, i thought that the g6 had all of its nds savs sent to the cart???? so... in order to save nds games you have to save onto the nds card in the passme even on a g6?????

can someone elaborate on this for me plz??

ty


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> Yeah ! Online mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non parceque j'ai une Supercard + Superpass... J'attend le nouveau firmware qui doit arriver dans les prochains jours parait-il ! J'acheterais la version EUR de toute façon


----------



## herbinator (Nov 15, 2005)

Just tried online mode again and lo and behold i played online this game just gets better and better!!!


----------



## Costello (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(aaaaa @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> hmm for those mentioning the g6, i thought that the g6 had all of its nds savs sent to the cart???? so... in order to save nds games you have to save onto the nds card in the passme even on a g6?????
> 
> can someone elaborate on this for me plz??
> 
> ty



click here if you have a G6:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=282...ndpost&p=372055


----------



## Zidapi (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> I just got an email saying my order for Mario Kart DS was shipped today. Happy is me


Mario Kart is allready on sale here you know right? and at AU$59 it seems a bit odd to import, but to each his own!


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> speak for yourself cynicalshitman! Eeeeeh....I mean Jojjy Ugnick!Â



Hey I'm not cynical!
The game wasn't AWFUL or HORRIBLE, but I don't know... the cheese courses were.... cheesey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: wee I can read the french going on here.


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 15, 2005)

hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did like Mario Kart Super Circuit. So bad, I don't own it anymore, and I can't find it on stores, and it has big slowdowns with the Supercard... Here are my favorite MKs :

1. Mario Kart 64 
2. Mario Kart SC 
2. ex aequo Super Mario Kart
4. Mario Kart Double Dash (baaaad)

BUT I do think Super Mario Kart is the best (but not my favorite), and I think MKDS will be better even, from what I saw when I played it @ a french video-game expo...


----------



## Hellfenix (Nov 15, 2005)

The game can't find people online.. wtf?
My friend number is : 545520
311646


----------



## memyselfandi (Nov 15, 2005)

i can't find people online either but where do you find the code?


----------



## berlinka (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey I'm not cynical!
> The game wasn't AWFUL or HORRIBLE, but I don't know... the cheese courses were.... cheesey.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Opium (Nov 15, 2005)

QUOTE(Zidapi @ Nov 16 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 15 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an email saying my order for Mario Kart DS was shipped today. Happy is me
> ...



I didn't import it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered it online. You see I live in a small country town, the possibility that Mario Kart DS will be on store shelves this week is non-existant. I mean I still haven't seen a copy of Advance Wars DS here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT*

I just found out, new software for the Ewin is out. It can now play Mario Kart DS with an original card with 2mbit save (pity I don't have one of those.....I think). Anyone know what save size Meteos is?

*edit2*

Ahh, torturous game....I have no 2mbit save size game. But the game boots up then after the first screen it wont continue because 'save data could not be written' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So very very close. I wish there was a way around that screen.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 15, 2005)

K, I bought Mario Kart DS, not getting the bundle.
Anyone want to tell me what the heck is up with EBgames constintly trying to sell me a $1 guarantee? What is it?


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the guys get a comission of some sort by selling this kind of insurance.

You know that less than 1% of these games end up that way.  Oh and also, NDS games are very well built...i highly doubt they'll fuck up.


----------



## wabo (Nov 16, 2005)

Bought the game today at a friendly 40$ canadian at ebgames, it was 10$ cheaper just for today. 

I had to say to the wallmart clerck that there were around 40 units of it behind the glass counter after he said to me that he didnt had it. He saw them but refused to sell me 2 copys... WTF?
"Can't sell them before the 16th" he said.


----------



## ryohki (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 16 2005 said:


> K, I bought Mario Kart DS, not getting the bundle.
> Anyone want to tell me what the heck is up with EBgames constintly trying to sell me a $1 guarantee? What is it?


they don't necessarily get a comission or anything, but it's part of their job to up-sell/add-on... kinda like "do you want fries with that?"
sure, it's annoying, but they people that are pushing that stuff on you, are the ones that are doing their job well.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a NeoFlash 1 gig with the original PassMe & I get the message: "The data could not be written.  Please turn the power off and reinsert the game card".  I tried using Mario 64, Zoo Keeper & Warioware Touched as the booters (only originals I have).  I used the "GST_Universal_Patcher_V3.0_for_mk" & "GST_Universal_Patcher_V3.1" & have the same issue.  Any ideas?


----------



## TPi (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> I have a NeoFlash 1 gig with the original PassMe & I get the message: "The data could not be written.Â Please turn the power off and reinsert the game card".Â I tried using *Mario 64, Zoo Keeper & Warioware Touched *as the booters (only originals I have).Â I used the "GST_Universal_Patcher_V3.0_for_mk" & "GST_Universal_Patcher_V3.1" & have the same issue.Â Any ideas?



The game needs to have a save type of 2MBIT FLASH.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 16, 2005)

When you say "2MBIT FLASH", you mean the original DS cart that I have in the PassMe?  If so,  which new ones are 2mb?


----------



## Opium (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Nov 16 2005 said:


> When you say "2MBIT FLASH", you mean the original DS cart that I have in the PassMe?Â If so,Â which new ones are 2mb?



Nintendogs has a 2mbit save.
I'm in the same boat as you, I can't play it because I don't have an original game with a 2mbit save


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 16, 2005)

Well Opium, this boat sux.  We need out.  LOL!  Is Nintendogs the only one with a 2mb flash?  Are there any older other cheaper (bargain bin) carts??


----------



## TPi (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 15 2005 said:


> QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Nov 16 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > When you say "2MBIT FLASH", you mean the original DS cart that I have in the PassMe?  If so,  which new ones are 2mb?
> ...



Turns out Nintendogs: Best Friends was 2MBIT after all.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rocking out on my NeoFlash.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




List:

0011 Guru Guru Nagetto WARIO 512Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0036 Daigasso! Band Brothers GBXR 128Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0042 Nintendogs - Chihuahua and Friends Brassteroid Team 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0046 Yakuman DS Brassteroid Team 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
*0064 Madden 2005 Lube 128Mb FLASH 2Mb *
0066 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory Lube 512Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0067 Nou o Kitaeru Otona DS Training PROJECTG 128Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0069 Nintendogs - Shiba and Friends PROJECTG 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0071 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory Trashman 512Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0075 Nintendogs - Miniature Dachshund and Friends Trashman 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0081 Naruto RPG 2 - Chidori vs. Rasengan Trashman 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0086 Madden NFL 06 Lube 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0088 Advance Wars - Dual Strike Lube 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0089 Nintendogs - Chihuahua & Friends Lube 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0090 Nintendogs - Lab & Friends Lube 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0091 Nintendogs - Dachshund & Friends Lube 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0098 SD Gundam G Generation DS WRG 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0100 Bokujou Monogatari Korobokkuru Station WRG 256Mb FLASH 2Mb
0102 Nintendogs - Lab & Friends Squirrels 512Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0111 Advance Wars Dual Strike Legacy 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0116 Madden NFL 06 Trashman 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0123 Nintendogs Dachshund and Friends Trashman 512Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0124 Nintendogs Chihuahua and Friends Trashman 512Mb FLASH 2Mb 
0168 Mario Kart DS SCZ 256Mb FLASH 2Mb 

and Nintedogs: Best Friends.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 16, 2005)

So I just need to buy one of these originals then.  Umm..is there anything larger than a 2mb flash right now?   I can trade in the other 3 carts I bought & put it towards one of these or something with a larger flash.


----------



## Opium (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Nov 16 2005 said:


> So I just need to buy one of these originals then.Â Umm..is there anything larger than a 2mb flash right now?Â  I can trade in the other 3 carts I bought & put it towards one of these or something with a larger flash.



lol, just buy Mario Kart then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can play Mario Kart AND have a game with a 2mbit save to use in the future incase the issue arises again............or even use the original Mario Kart to boot up the rom of Mario Kart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No there are no saves larger than 2mbit...............at least for now.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanx Opium...a gentleman & a scholar!

PS:  Nice blog!


----------



## decript (Nov 16, 2005)

Sucks, just got it and the WFC servers are down. Shiet! Game is awsome though, the single card is quite jam packed with fun, its not as limited as i thought.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to hear d3CRIPT!


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 16, 2005)

It would be bad to know that the Nintendo WiFi Servers are down to analyze ROM connections versus legitamate connections and ban an entire segment of the network...just some speculation...


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 16, 2005)

New M3 update and software just came out but still not Mario Kart compatible. Have to wait 9 nore days till I can have it


----------



## Zorn (Nov 16, 2005)

Why do you need a 2Mbit save flashcard to play Mario Kart with a PassMe??
Can't there just be a FlashMe update to fix this problem??

And is it true that even with this 2mbit save flashcard in your passme
its not possible to play it on your M3??


----------



## YoNeL (Nov 16, 2005)

et les français z'avez réussi à vous connect à la freebox ?
moi ya pas moyen ça la trouve quand je scan les point d'accès, je rentre le SSID et la clé WEP pis après pour le test ça me dit : impossible de trouver un point d'accès compatible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je post ici car playeradvance je sais pas trop ce qui arrive mais c'est mort


----------



## Knattabert (Nov 16, 2005)

English only

*Sinkhead Edit:* That wasn't nice. Post Edited.


----------



## YoNeL (Nov 16, 2005)

when costello speak french nobody fools him  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you dont understand dont read


----------



## amptor (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 16 2005 said:


> K, I bought Mario Kart DS, not getting the bundle.
> Anyone want to tell me what the heck is up with EBgames constintly trying to sell me a $1 guarantee? What is it?



just a way for them to make profit off you.  last time I was in EB, the girl in there (who doesn't bullshit her customers) didn't offer it to me.  and I appreciated that she didn't.

the cart will never wear out on you unless you're like 7 years old.


----------



## iHr4ch (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(Knattabert @ Nov 16 2005 said:


> English only


Yonel knows that Costello can understand and speak French.
Your ignorance of other languages shouldn't be imposed upon others.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2007)

Mario Kart DS was great (3 stars, beat all the the staff ghost, and clear all missions with 3 stars). P.S my first game. It look like this.http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/bigboxshots/8/920788_90489_front.jpg


----------



## noONE (Dec 19, 2007)

OH...GOD.. talk about digging! this "thread" is over 2 years old-.-
couldn't you find anything older? >_


----------

